# System Restore does not work under any circumstances (Unspecified Error 0x80070002)



## jungegift (May 9, 2011)

I am using a Windows Vista SP2 desktop whose System Restore function has not worked for years. Every time I try using it, it returns the same error "System Restore did not complete successfully. Your computer's system files and settings were not changed. Unspecified error 80070002. The system could not find the file specified"

Recently, my computer's recovered from a trojan virus, but damage has been done to explorer. I really need to use System Restore to restore previous settings, so I've been trying to fix the error. I've gone through practically every forum on the web for suggestions on this issue, but none of them have worked, the same error shows up each time:


I've tried every restore point; none of them work
Running System restore in Safe Mode and the F8 Recovery interface numerous times, as suggested; same error
Running various Anti-Spyware and Registry cleaning software; system restore still fails
Many websites suggested Norton to be preventing the System Restore from working; I don't have Norton, and have removed all traces of it
Running the Error-Checking tool under C:/Properties; no errors were found
Running System File Checker (sfc /scannow); some errors were found and checked, but did not fix the system restore error
Trying various registry edits suggestions, such as deleting kegs such as "DisableConfig" in the "System Restore" and "Policies" sections; such keys either did not exist, or did not change anything after deletion
I'm really at a loss... I really need to do a system restore right now, and would like to make system restore a viable option in the future... but it fails every time with the frustrating "unspecified error"... what does it mean "The system could not find the file specified"???

Please help me to make System Restore work again, taking into consideration the attempts I have already tried


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you able to create restore points? I'd like to see if you could do a simple test.

Create a restore point, then try to use system restore to go back to it.

Also verify System Protection is, in fact, turned on. I know that sounds silly, but you can never be sure.


----------



## jungegift (May 9, 2011)

Surprisingly yes, I created a restore point, and doing a immediately doing a system restore back to that point yielded a positive result. However, nothing had changed since, and it only worked for that one manual restore point. I tried again with the earlier restore points I needed and it didn't work.

System Protection is, indeed, turned on.

I don't know why System Restore keeps being unsuccessful with the same unspecified error! The restore process seems to always end during "System Restore is removing temporary files"... could that be a hint?
Please help make System Restore work!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Hm. Do you remember any changes made to your system around the time System Restore stopped functioning?

Try disconnecting your PC from the internet, then turning off your antivirus software. Then run it.


----------



## jungegift (May 9, 2011)

System Restore has practically never functioned properly on this computer except once or twice, seemingly without reason. Would you like any logs or test results from my computer for further analysis?

As I said, I've already tried system restore in Safe Mode and the F8 Recovery interface, far from the influence of external programs and the internet. I believe the problem is something internal or registry-based, because system restore DOES initiate and performs for an amount of time before suddenly stopping at the 'removing temporary files' message, and restarting without change.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, I had suggested disconnecting the computer from the internet because I suggested turning off the AV software.

I'm not going to be available shortly (have to leave where I'm at). But I've referred this post to other techs here in case someone else can think of something.

But quite frankly I'm not sure there's much else you can really do to get System Restore to work. Based only on what _I _personally know, I think you've already pretty much covered everything, unless there's some sort of registry edit you could make that I am not familiar with.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello jungegift, welcome to TSF!

First, I'd like to point out that Windows uses a file named MediaID.bin for backing up and restoring your system to a previous date. From what your saying, this file might be corrupt, which would explain all your restore points not working upon the "Removing temporary files" message. If this is the case, your pretty much can't do anything to help it. The bin file stores the information needed to back up your system, and if that is corrupt you'll be unable to do a successful restore.

However, you could take a look at these links, which do offer some hope in at least detecting the source of your problem:

Backup Fails Missing Files mediaID.bin, GlobalCatalog.wbcat, BackupSet - Microsoft Answers

MediaId.bin corrupted - cannot restore backup on Windows 7 - Microsoft Answers

Procedure to Rebuild MediaID.bin for Restoring Backups - Vista Forums

It's terrible when this file is corrupt/deleted, because then you have no way of reverting back to a previous state unless you use other types of backups. If I were you, I'd make a few backups on disk or another hard drive that could be used as a last resort in case of this happening again. You might also be interested in checking out other restore methods like Norton Ghost.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Ninjaboi-

Thanks for jumping in here. Would a full reinstall of Windows be at all useful in making System Restore work? So perhaps jungegfit can backup his user data, format the drive, and reinstall?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have an Internet Security Suite installed like NIS, N360, KIS, McAfee, etc...?

If so, remove it - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

> Thanks for jumping in here. Would a full reinstall of Windows be at all useful in making System Restore work? So perhaps jungegfit can backup his user data, format the drive, and reinstall?


No problem.

If jungegfit does get the data he needs and then performs a full format/drive wipe and then installs Windows fresh, it would fix this issue ( as it almost always does unless it's hardware related or a bad Windows disk ). However, you could try locating this bin file that's an archive of previous restore points, deleting it, and create a new system restore point as you would normally. Doing so would create this file again, and then you could try to perform a restore. If that works, then a corrupt MediaID.bin file was the problem. If it doesn't work, it might be due to the system restore settings that are set. It could also be insufficient hard drive space for the restore points created ( but I think it would notify you of this situation ).

Worst case scenario is that a registry file was edited and it will permanently create corrupt restore points, like a living cell when a virus infects it. It still does it's job, but the output product is not what it should be.



> Do you have an Internet Security Suite installed like NIS, N360, KIS, McAfee, etc...?


He seems to have used Norton in the past, but has informed us that it has been removed, along with all traces of it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try running System Restore from Recovery; it runs under the highest user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM.

Are you sure you are completely infection-free? You should have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst.

You can do so by following these steps - NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## gahyetanother (Jun 9, 2011)

Check here:
Some IT stuff: Vista Restore - Denied


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Is there enough space to create a system restore point and revert back to a restore point?


----------



## golfingdude (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I have exactly the same problem as Jungegift and doing a clean install did not help the situation at all. I too have done all the fixes, hacks, suggestions, yada yada yada that can be found on the internet. A restore point is always made when either I or the system makes one. The restore begins and looks to have completed only to return the message exactly as shown on Jungegift original post. When or how can you replace the corrupted file or operation to fix this??? If Microsoft realizes this can happen why don't they make a fix or supply the necessary replacement file or files to repair this??? It is so nice to read how great system restore is when yours happens to be jacked up and you can't use it. Why make such a vital and important tool so easy to screw up and not get fixed. Come on someone has to be able to figure out how to fix this thing, hell if you can build it you sure should be able to fix it. And my system restore has been non-functioning since I got this computer from BestBuy in February of 2011


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

golfingdude said:


> Well I have exactly the same problem as Jungegift and doing a clean install did not help the situation at all. I too have done all the fixes, hacks, suggestions, yada yada yada that can be found on the internet. A restore point is always made when either I or the system makes one. The restore begins and looks to have completed only to return the message exactly as shown on Jungegift original post. When or how can you replace the corrupted file or operation to fix this??? If Microsoft realizes this can happen why don't they make a fix or supply the necessary replacement file or files to repair this??? It is so nice to read how great system restore is when yours happens to be jacked up and you can't use it. Why make such a vital and important tool so easy to screw up and not get fixed. Come on someone has to be able to figure out how to fix this thing, hell if you can build it you sure should be able to fix it. And my system restore has been non-functioning since I got this computer from BestBuy in February of 2011


we need more info like I asked the OP such as how much hard drive space is available, how much ram is there, what size is the page file. Things like those can effect if a system restore can be made or not.


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

If you ever needed to do a system restore to wipe your PC, you could just make a recovery disk.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

GreenLightPC said:


> If you ever needed to do a system restore to wipe your PC, you could just make a recovery disk.


I think the posters are reffering to making system restore points as in what you do before installing a new app or making system changes so they can restore to that point incase anything goes wrong.


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

oh, so they do not actually have an issue that they need resolving at the moment. In that case my comment was pretty useless... sorry 

It is always good to make a restore disk however, incase everything goes wrong


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

GreenLightPC said:


> oh, so they do not actually have an issue that they need resolving at the moment. In that case my comment was pretty useless... sorry
> 
> It is always good to make a restore disk however, incase everything goes wrong


The only issue they have is they can't make restore points but until they provide the info asked for we can only attempt to help them by telling them that restore points can't be made if the hard disk is full or they dont have sufficient ram etc etc. yes its always a good idea to make a restore disk just incase things go really wrong.


----------



## golfingdude (Jul 14, 2011)

Why do you microsoft people refuse to read or listen to what a person is explaining. You always say you need this or that when it has nothing to do with the problem at hand. Whether here or on the phone you display the same arrogant, aloft attitudes like we with the problem are total idiots and have come to a site like this to figure out how to turn our computers on. Again, please pay attention...I can create restore points, my computer can create restore points. Not a restore file or restore image greenbrucelee, a system restore point via system restore. I have enough resources to create a hundred restore points. The problem is not in the creation but in the actual restore operation. See above threads for error message. A mediaid.bin was mentioned by a tech and some convoluted instructions on how to recover or make a new file, but it doesn't seem to work for me. Perhaps you should tell your software engineers that Windows 7 system restore is so complicated when it breaks it is all but impossible to fix. Someone there needs to create a fix-it or something. Hard to believe you would make a piece of your operating system so important and yet so easy to cause it to fail and when it does fail have no way to repair it.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*greenbrucelee said:*



> we need more info like I asked the OP such as how much hard drive space is available, how much ram is there, what size is the page file. Things like those can effect if a system restore can be made or not.


Can you give us some of these details? To find them do:-

Start>and right click on Computer>Properties. On the left hand side you will see System Protection. Select this and you will come to the System Properties window, choose the Advanced tab and click on Settings next to Performance click Settings. In the next window choose the Advanced tab in the next window and then click Change.

See attached images.

Let us know the (in MB's):-


Minimum allowed
Recommended
Currently Allocated

Or post a screen shot of the final window.

Also, how much free space is there left on your HDD.

*Ninjaboi said:*



> First, I'd like to point out that Windows uses a file named MediaID.bin for backing up and restoring your system to a previous date. From what your saying, this file might be corrupt, which would explain all your restore points not working upon the "Removing temporary files" message.


Lets verify that your system files are all working.

Do: Start>and type cmd; you will see cmd.exe appear in the list above. Right click on it and choose 'Run as administrator' and choose 'Yes' when prompted.

Then in the Command Prompt window type sfc/verifyonly and hit Enter. When it's finished verifying the files, you will hopefully get the message saying that there were no integrity violations. If it does find some errors though, type this (copy and paste in in)



> findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt


This will output the sfc/verifyonly report to the desktop. Attach that to your next post.


----------

